# Driver's license



## J.P (Oct 3, 2011)

I was wondering if any states recognize a European license so that you can at least avoid some steps in getting your US license.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

J.P said:


> I was wondering if any states recognize a European license so that you can at least avoid some steps in getting your US license.


Licensing is handled on state level. Google DMV and the respective state to read up on requirements. Rule of thumb - you have to relinquish your physical license for reciprocity.


----------



## J.P (Oct 3, 2011)

Okay, thank you but I really cannot find anything related. :/


----------



## drakecabot (Mar 20, 2012)

Yes, it is determined by states. CT and some other states recognize German, Dutch and French licenses, allowing you to avoid the otherwise mandatory 8 safe driving course, which is dull and rather insulting to the intelligence of someone who has been through the rigorous licensing regime in the UK. You still have to take the full theory and practical test with a foreign license in both CT, SC and a number of other states. Check the DMV website for the state in question. 

TwoStep mentions giving up your license, but this has not been my experience, as neither in SC nor CT recognize the foreign license to begin with! The rule does apply to out of state licenses, but it is not relevant when you have to take the full test anyway.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

J.P said:


> Okay, thank you but I really cannot find anything related. :/


Set browser to English, Google "DMV" plus the state you want to research. You will have to work your way through the respective site to find the information you are looking for.


----------



## sxmhousewife (Jun 28, 2012)

What is the main purpose to have a US driving license? If you just drive around, USA accepts many countries' licenses. I hold a HK driving license and my husband has a French one, we drive from states to states and even checked by local states polices are OK - problem at all. But I also apply a US license in NY state as for insurance reason, because I pay half of the premium if I have the US one rather than holders of foreign countries. And in many cases, it's an ID, for example, TSA accepts DL at the airports and also it could be open a bank a/c. We needed to take all tests in NY even we already had the license in our own countries for more than 20 years!





J.P said:


> I was wondering if any states recognize a European license so that you can at least avoid some steps in getting your US license.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

sxmhousewife said:


> What is the main purpose to have a US driving license? If you just drive around, USA accepts many countries' licenses. I hold a HK driving license and my husband has a French one, we drive from states to states and even checked by local states polices are OK - problem at all. But I also apply a US license in NY state as for insurance reason, because I pay half of the premium if I have the US one rather than holders of foreign countries. And in many cases, it's an ID, for example, TSA accepts DL at the airports and also it could be open a bank a/c. We needed to take all tests in NY even we already had the license in our own countries for more than 20 years!


If you're just visiting the US, your "home" driving license will suffice for renting a car and other short term use. Most states require that you get a local license within 30 days (some only give you 10 days) of taking up residence in the state. And if you're on a temporary assignment, most states will allow you to drive on your home license for up to a year, as long as you haven't actually changed residence.

Some states offer reciprocity for certain foreign licenses - i.e. you can exchange for a local license rather than taking all the tests - but New York is rather well known for not having reciprocity agreements with any other countries. (California is much the same.) 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## sxmhousewife (Jun 28, 2012)

Oh, thanks for this info, as everytime I would stay just a few weeks or maximum up to three months in USA, anyhow, I already have the NYS license.





Bevdeforges said:


> If you're just visiting the US, your "home" driving license will suffice for renting a car and other short term use. Most states require that you get a local license within 30 days (some only give you 10 days) of taking up residence in the state. And if you're on a temporary assignment, most states will allow you to drive on your home license for up to a year, as long as you haven't actually changed residence.
> 
> Some states offer reciprocity for certain foreign licenses - i.e. you can exchange for a local license rather than taking all the tests - but New York is rather well known for not having reciprocity agreements with any other countries. (California is much the same.)
> Cheers,
> Bev


----------

